# Norwegian: ansattrabatt



## Kajeetah

Hi! It's me again with something I don't understand in the series _Unge Lovende_

Elise has gone to see Ole in the bar where he works. They're not together but they have casual sex from time to time, when they're not involved in relationships.
She lowers her voice when she says the word, and he blinks at her in an exaggerated way. They laugh, it's a joke. My English translation says "hook me up with a staff discount" but I don't get it.
I hope you can help me!
Thanks in advance.

O: Men hva gjør du da?
E: Du sa atte du kunne hooke meg opp med *ansattrabatt*
O: *Ansattrabatt*
E: Ja
E: Går det bra?
O: Ja, blunk blunk
E: Du må ikke få slag, hehe
O: Okey


----------



## Bokfinken

The English translation - staff discount - is correct. Ansatt = employee (staff), rabatt = discount.

There's not enough context here to know what "hooke meg opp" (hook me up) refers to. What do they say just before this dialogue?


----------



## kloie

I'm assuming hook me up means the same as in English like give me a discount or even something free


----------



## Kajeetah

Thanks a lot. At first because of "hook me up with" I thought it was some sex joke but now it's obvious it's about getting cheap drinks from him.
Thanks again!


----------



## winenous

There could be a sex joke, but I don't know if that was intended. Google throws up this:
Hva betyr å "hooke up"?


----------



## Kajeetah

Thanks... but these two characters make sex jokes all the time. With them, it can't be unintentional.


----------



## raumar

I would also guess that sex is involved in some way. 



kloie said:


> I'm assuming hook me up means the same as in English like give me a discount or even something free



The problem with Kloie's explanation is that I don't think most Norwegians are familiar with this meaning.


----------



## kloie

raumar said:


> I would also guess that sex is involved in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with Kloie's explanation is that I don't think most Norwegians are familiar with this meaning.


Yes, you are correct, it could also mean to have sexual intercourse with someone, among other things.


----------



## winenous

Maybe I am being thick here, but if it is a sexual reference I still don't understand the "med absattrabatt" bit, and why it is so funny.


----------



## kloie

winenous said:


> Maybe I am being thick here, but if it is a sexual reference I still don't understand the "med absattrabatt" bit, and why it is so funny.


Perhaps its like the german word for discount.


----------



## winenous

kloie said:


> Perhaps its like the german word for discount.


And what is that...?


----------



## kloie

winenous said:


> And what is that...?


Angebot=offer


----------



## Kajeetah

Thank you everyone!
I already handed up the episode. Too bad if I mistranslated it, if they're not satisfied, maybe next time they'll give me a full translation, and explanations about the original script (puns, references, hidden meanings...) These working conditions are disrespectful to everyone, the "translator", the series itself, the French audience... But maybe they don't care!
You've been very helpful, and I thank you all very much! Hade!


----------

